# Words of comfort for lost horse



## Worried1 (1 August 2007)

I know this has been posted before but I can't find it. 
A friend of mine lost their horse to colic at the weekend and I know there is a lovely poem/reading which I have read on here and would be lovely to send in a card.
Can anyone post the url or PM me if you prefer?
Thank you
x


----------



## Gorgeous George (1 August 2007)

I am sorry but I don't know the poem, but I wanted to say I am sorry about your friend and her horse, how awful and how thoughtful of you.


----------



## JessPickle (1 August 2007)

Not sure if this is what you are talking about, I am so sorry to hear about your friends horse, I send her my love

A time for us to part , my beloved friend,
for I can see your time on earth is at a end. 

It is time for you to gallop to heaven,
but know my love for you is never ending. 

I will see you again, my friend,
in a place in eternity where joy never ends.


----------



## Happytohack (1 August 2007)

Somewhere
Somewhere . . . in time's own space, there must be some sweet, pastured place
Where creeks sing on - and tall trees grow, some paradise where horses go,
For by the love that guides my pen, I know great horses live again. 
Stanley Harrison 

Rainbow Bridge
Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....


----------



## JessPickle (1 August 2007)

Or this may be the poem you meant

Don't mourn for me 
Dear owner, kind and true. 
 I know that you will miss me
As I will also think of you. 

 We shared so many secrets; 
those you whispered in my ear. 
 I've kept those secrets for you 
lest anyone would hear. 

 And in return you've kept me 
from being turned out in the cold. 
 You've fed, watered, and cared for me
while we both grew old. 

 But God had called and needs me; 
He says that it is time 
I claim that sweet reward 
in a kinder, green clime.

He promises sweeter clover, 
clear water, rich and pure. 
I'll never have to suffer 
from wounds that humans cannot cure. 

 I'll romp and play all day 
with others he has called hither.
 I'll have so many new friends 
that will scratch upon my wither.

 I'll be watching out for you
when comes your judgment day 
and together towards the pearly gates 
we again will ride away!


----------



## Worried1 (1 August 2007)

Thanks everyone I appreciate it. I have loads to choose from, I hope it makes his owner feel a little better.


----------



## Horseymum (1 August 2007)

So sorry for your friend's loss.  I lost my mare in similar circumstances last year so know what she is going through.  Those verses have made me cry but they are lovely.


----------



## jumbyjack (1 August 2007)

When I lost my horse someone sent me this, I love it.


One final goodnight - then released from the pain -
The anguish of spirit - the dreams dreamed in vain.
Though brief was your time here, you captured my heart
That vowed not to love you, but now breaks apart.
From you Ive learned patience and courage and trust:
That loving brings pain, but love we all must.
From you Ive learned strength of the spirit and then
From you Ive not to say never again.


Go back to the giver of all lovely things -
Go quickly, my sweet, and let your heart take wings.
Just know Ive learned so many lessons from you,
And shall never forget them - this promise is true.
Your total devotion made my life so bright,
I shall always adore you, 
Goodnight Love, Goodnight.


----------



## rema (1 August 2007)

I am sorry to hear of your friends horse.This one has me in tears!.

http://www.inspiringthots.net/movie/grave.php


----------



## lizsamW (1 August 2007)

What about this one...

Don't cry for the horses 
That life has set free 
A million white horses 
Forever to be 

Don't cry for the horses 
Now in God's hands 
As they dance and they prance 
To a heavenly band 

They were ours as a gift 
But never to keep 
As they close their eyes 
Forever to sleep 

Their spirits unbound 
On silver wings they fly 
A million white horses 
Against the sky 

Look up into heaven 
You'll see them above 
The horses we lost 
The horses we loved 

Manes and tails flowing 
They gallop through time 
They were never yours 
They were never mine 

Don't cry for the horses 
They will be back someday 
When our time has come 
They will show us the way 

On silver wings they will lift us 
To the warmth of the sun 
When our life is over 
And eternity has begun 

We will jump the sun 
And dance over the moon 
A ballet of horses and riders 
On the wind to a heavenly tune 

Do you hear that soft nicker 
Close to your ear? 
Don't Cry for the horses 
Love the ones that are here 

Don't cry for the horses 
Lift up your sad eyes 
Can't you see them 
As they fly by? 

A million white horses 
Free from hunger and pain 
Their spirits set free 
Until we ride again 


Author Unknown '


----------



## hadfos (1 August 2007)

wow!!!!I love that poem,have tears in my eyes,will deffo keep that 1!x


----------



## Nickijem (1 August 2007)

Sympathy to your friend.  I lost my special man in April due to colic - worst day of my life so I do understand.  Couldn't read all these lovely poems people have posted as my eyes are too blurred with tears!!


----------



## H_Venables (2 August 2007)

These posts pull on a few heart strings. I'm trying to quickly wipe tears away before any of the nosey builders in my office notice and quiz me! 

Always best to remember things are never 'ours', not that it numbs the pain of loss. Please send my sympathy onto your friend.


----------



## Tamski (2 August 2007)

Am currently sitting in the office in tears. Lost my chap to colic last year and it still gets me.

Will try and read the rest later when I've pulled myself together again.


----------



## Gorgeous George (2 August 2007)

I am sitting here at work reading these and i'm in tears, they are lovely.


----------



## MurphysMinder (2 August 2007)

Well Rainbow Bridge always sets me off, never knew there were so many lovely poems.  Shall now try and compose myself before I go to work.   So sorry for your friend, she is lucky to have you to support her.


----------



## jenbleep (2 August 2007)

ahh these poems are so nice......im have tears trying to roll down my face!

what a good friend you are - i hope your friend starts to feel better soon. what a horrible thing to have to go through xxx


----------



## Worried1 (2 August 2007)

Thanks everyone it is really appreciated. 
Really horrible situation which we all go through as some point but never ever gets easier to deal with.


----------

